# Delaware vs Hofstra 2020 LIVE



## luellanewton

Delaware Blue Hens vs Hofstra Pride

*Where:* Mack Sports Complex
*When: *Thursday, January 23, 2020, 6:30 pm ET
*Live Stream: Delaware vs Hofstra Live*

We have a Colonial Athletic Association (CAA) matchup to consider for Thursday evening when the Delaware Blue Hens meet the Hofstra Pride for an evening of CAA hoops action. Delaware is 3-4 in the conference and enters this game hoping to extend a one-game-winning streak. Hofstra is 5-2 in the conference standings and is coming off a road loss to the College of Charleston.


----------

